# one of the great American artists of the twentieth century (female reference)



## elroy

Helen Frankenthaler ... has long been recognized as one of the great American artists of the twentieth century.

Helen Frankenthaler ... *una de las* grandes artistas estadounidenses del siglo veinte.

Do you think "una de las" is okay here?  In the original, she's being compared to all American artists of the twentieth century.  I'm wondering if (because of the use of feminine forms) the Spanish means that she's only being compared to female American artists of the twentieth century.  Or does the Spanish appropriately convey the meaning?


----------



## Circunflejo

It's fine. See the 3.8 at: concordancia | Diccionario panhispánico de dudas


----------



## Rocko!

Refiriéndose a una mujer artista:
Una de los grandes artistas 
Una de las grandes artistas   Correcto pero "las grandes" serían mujeres.
Uno de los grandes artistas   No estamos hablando de un hombre, pero puede decirse si ella es "un artista más entre los artistas". Sería para un registro nada coloquial.


----------



## Circunflejo

Rocko! said:


> Refiriéndose a una mujer artista:
> Una de los grandes artistas
> Una de las grandes artistas   Correcto pero "las grandes" serían mujeres.
> Uno de los grandes artistas


Echa un vistazo al enlace que he puesto en el mensaje anterior.


----------



## Rocko!

Circunflejo said:


> Echa un vistazo al enlace que he puesto en el mensaje anterior.


Gracias, Circunflejo, lo revisaré, aunque hice ediciones antes de leer tu mensaje.
Saludos.
Actualización de post: Yo hablo sobre las redacciones más comunes y hermosas en México, las redacciones españolas son de "otro mundo", un mundo más bonito o más nostálgico para mí".


----------



## franzjekill

La RAE indica lo que menciona Circunflejo, así que si quieres ser gramaticalmente correcto, allí está la respuesta. A título personal, siempre me ha parecido un criterio más que discutible, por las dudas que explica elroy. Si alguien dijera que _María es una de las cuatro marineras del velero_, lo que yo entendería es que hay cuatro mujeres a bordo del barco. Si resulta que además de María los otros tres son Pedro, Sofía y Juan, habré malinterpretado lo que me han dicho, que ha sido correcto desde el punto de vista de la gramática, pero a mí me ha confundido. Si hubiese dicho que _María era uno de los cuatro marineros a bordo_, sabría que son cuatro, pero no habría hecho en mi mente ningún supuesto sobre si, además de María, había otra mujer a bordo o no.


----------



## maidinbedlam

¿Qué tal "Una de las grandes entre los artistas del siglo XX" para romper la ambigüedad?


----------



## Rocko!

maidinbedlam said:


> ¿Qué tal "Una de las grandes entre los artistas del siglo XX" para romper la ambigüedad?


Suena como de esta época.


----------



## elroy

How about "está entre los grandes artistas..."?


----------



## Rocko!

elroy said:


> How about "está entre los grandes artistas..."?


Diría "_es considerada una de los_", y no diría otra cosa, esté o no esté yo equivocado al hablar o al escribir.


----------



## elroy

Se me acaba de ocurrir una solución que tal vez por su suma sencillez se nos ha escapado a todos:

"una gran artista"

"one of the great artists" = "a great artist"


----------



## Ballenero

No hay ninguna ambigüedad.

Aretha Franklyn, la mejor cantante de la historia.


----------



## maidinbedlam

Ballenero said:


> No hay ninguna ambigüedad.
> 
> Aretha Franklyn, la mejor cantante de la historia.



  Pero si dijeras "AF es una de las grandes cantantes de la historia ", sí la habría. Me imagino que reside en el "las" , que según Rocko se puede cambiar por "los".


----------



## Ballenero

Yo no lo entiendo así.
“Una de las más grandes cantantes de la historia”, es decir, hay un lugar (en el firmamento o por ahí) en donde están los más grandes cantantes y las más grandes cantantes, todos juntos, bien apretados, a la misma altura.
¿Por qué por ser hombres van a estar más arriba?
No entiendo esa diferenciación.


----------



## elroy

Una de [las grandes artistas]
Posible interpretación: El grupo al que pertenece se forma de _*las* _grandes artistas, o sea, las _*mujeres*_ que son o han sido grandes artistas.


----------



## Ballenero

elroy said:


> Una de [las grandes artistas]
> Posible interpretación: El grupo al que pertenece se forma de _*las* _grandes artistas, o sea, las _*mujeres*_ que son o han sido grandes artistas.


La información que da esa frase es:
Es gran artista, es mujer.

Grandes artistas son todos, sin mirar el sexo.
El artículo da la información de que es una mujer.


----------



## elroy

Ballenero said:


> Grandes artistas son todos, sin mirar el sexo.


Claro, pero se trata de "*las* grandes artistas".


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

maidinbedlam said:


> "Una de las grandes entre los artistas del siglo XX"


Según la discusión en el DRAE sobre concordancia que nos indicó @Circunflejo (#2):


> cuando se utilizan cuantificadores con flexión de género (_uno -na, muchos -chas, varios -rias,_ etc.), no es correcto usar el femenino en la designación de la parte y el masculino en la designación del todo, aunque con ello se pretenda señalar que la parte aludida pertenece a un colectivo mixto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _«Se escucharon las proposiciones de Míriam Orellana,_ [...] _una de los académicos invitados»_ (_Hoy_ [Chile] 7-13.12.83);
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _«Usted es una de los alumnos más brillantes de que goza la Facultad»_ (Bain _Dolor_ [Col. 1993]); debió decirse, respectivamente, _una de las académicas invitadas, una de las alumnas más brillantes._


Gracias a Circunflejo, ya tenemos la respuesta, y tienes razón @maidinbedlam


----------



## elroy

Is "*una* de *los*" a viable construction?


----------



## Ballenero

Recuerdo que vi una vez:
Tanya Sreeter, récord absoluto (hombres y mujeres) de inmersión a pulmón libre.

Entonces, podrías decir


elroy said:


> Helen Frankenthaler … una de las grandes artistas estadounidenses (hombre o mujer) del siglo veinte.





elroy said:


> Helen Frankenthaler, una de las grandes artistas estadounidenses del siglo veinte, ya sean mujeres u hombres.


Se puede poner pero yo no creo que haga falta.
No sé si entenderlo de una manera o de otra es algo que depende de cada uno.

Otras formas de matizarlo


elroy said:


> Helen Frankenthaler ... *una de las grandes *artistas estadounidenses
> del siglo veinte, a la misma altura
> que (cualquiera de) sus compañeros de profesión
> que ellos.





elroy said:


> Helen Frankenthaler … está considerada entre los grandes artistas estadounidenses del siglo veinte


O …se destaca entre los

…pertenece de forma reconocida al grupo de los grandes



elroy said:


> Is "*una* de *los*" a viable construction?


No
A veces sí


----------



## Rocko!

elroy said:


> Is "*una* de *los*" a viable construction?


El problema que enfrentas en este momento es el de que alguien mañana te diga que cometiste un error. Eso no es algo que me pasaría a mí porque pertenezco a una zona en donde no existe la restricción gramatical que en otras zonas evita que se construya la frase.
En la siguiente imagen, la frase "_se va abriendo paso en el español de hoy_" significa que la RAE no puede seguir tapando el sol con un dedo y que el "español de hoy" ha hecho "toc, toc" en sus puertas. ¿Es la RAE suficiente autoridad, y son sus publicaciones oficiales suficientes fundamentos? A veces la negamos y a veces la ponemos como apoyo principal para la validez de nuestros argumentos, todo a conveniencia.





Spoiler



link de Twitter 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1103940836457234433


----------



## Marsianitoh

Es una de las figuras más importantes del arte norteamericano.


----------



## Circunflejo

elroy said:


> Is "*una* de *los*" a viable construction?


Printed RAE info doesn't support it, as far as I know. And the tweet quoted by @Rocko! on 24 says _se va abriendo paso_ what means that _aún no se lo ha abierto_. It's up to you to decide if you want to keep _abriendo paso_ for it or to stick to what's actually consolidated.


----------



## elroy

This is for a translation I'm grading.  I decided to take off 0.5 points (out of 100) for "una de las."  I left this comment:

_This is ambiguous and could be interpreted to mean that she’s only being compared with female artists.  This should be reworded to eliminate the ambiguity._


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

elroy said:


> This is for a translation I'm grading.  I decided to take off 0.5 points (out of 100) for "una de las."  I left this comment:
> 
> _This is ambiguous and could be interpreted to mean that she’s only being compared with female artists.  This should be reworded to eliminate the ambiguity._


Por favor vuelve a leer #21.  Aunque sea ambiguo, lo que escribió el/la estudiante no es equivocado.  Además te dio la oportunidad aprender -- ¡qué regalo tan bueno!


----------



## elroy

La ambigüedad no se permite en una traducción si no se da en el texto de partida. Tampoco se permite quitar una ambigüedad que sí exista en el texto de partida. A no ser que exista una razón convincente para desviarse de esos principios. En el caso que nos atañe, ya que existen formas de evitar la ambigüedad que suenan bien y no producen ningún impacto negativo en la traducción, lo indicado es usar una de ellas. Y no creo ser injusto quitándole medio punto al alumno para llamarle la atención a ese principio.


----------



## Circunflejo

elroy said:


> Tampoco se permite quitar una ambigüedad que sí exista en el texto de partida.


...que sí existe...


elroy said:


> llamarle la atención a ese principio.


Sobre ese principio.


----------



## sarah_

elroy said:


> Tampoco se permite quitar una ambigüedad que sí exista en el texto de partida.





Circunflejo said:


> ...que sí existe...


Exista es perfecto.


----------



## Circunflejo

sarah_ said:


> Exista es perfecto.


Pues ahora que lo dices... creo que puedes llevar algo de razón.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

elroy said:


> Y no creo ser injusto quitándole medio punto al alumno para llamarle la atención a ese principio.


Mientras que a la vez le muestres la entrada 3.8 de el DPD, concordancia🍎


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

elroy said:


> This is for a translation I'm grading. I decided to take off 0.5 points (out of 100) for "una de las." I left this comment:
> 
> _This is ambiguous and could be interpreted to mean that she’s only being compared with female artists. This should be reworded to eliminate the ambiguity._


Pues en mi opinión, es injusto. 

Aunque desde un punto de vista estrictamente gramatical y de concordancia es cierto, yo creo que el 99,9% de las personas entenderían que se la está comparando con el conjunto de los artistas (varones y mujeres), y no sólo con las mujeres. Especialmente si se trata de una profesión de género ambiguo (_artista, cantante,_ etc).

Y también coinicido con las opiniones dadas respecto de que la mayoría de los intentos de "arreglar" esta ambigüedad resultarían muy aparatosos. _"Una de entre los grandes artistas ..."
_
Si uno se quiere poner exquisito, hay que aclararlo:

_"Está entre los grandes artistas, varones o mujeres, ..." _
y le resta mucha fluidez al texto

Además, las mujeres son de por sí importantes, y representan más de 50% de la humanidad. Así que cabría esperar que si una mujer es destacable entre sus congéneres, también es destacable como ser humano.

Esto es especialmente cierto si se está en un campo semántico en que las mujeres no estén en desventaja por su menor fuerza u otras características intrínsecamente masculinas.

Si digo:

_Chris Evert fue una de las mejores tenistas de su tiempo._
claramente la estoy comparando con las tenistas mujeres (Evert  nunca pudo vencer a su hermano, un discreto aficionado al tenis un año mayor que ella). 

En cambio si digo:

_Maria Callas fue una de las mejores cantantes de su tiempo._
no veo motivo para no interpretar que pertenece al "panteón de cantantes de ópera" junto con Enrico Caruso, Luciano Pavarotti, etc.


----------



## elroy

I respect @franzjekill's opinion, who said the construction bothered him:


franzjekill said:


> siempre me ha parecido un criterio más que discutible, por las dudas que explica elroy.


Additionally, a number of people proposed alternatives, suggesting to me that they don't find "una de las" totally unproblematic.

Certainly the solution I proposed can't be criticized as sounding stilted or convoluted: 


elroy said:


> Se me acaba de ocurrir una solución que tal vez por su suma sencillez se nos ha escapado a todos:
> 
> "una gran artista"
> 
> "one of the great artists" = "a great artist"


The original is "one of the _great_ artists," not "one of the _greatest_ artists."  The former amounts to "a great artist." 

There have been some other good solutions, too, in my opinion.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

elroy said:


> Is "*una* de *los*" a viable construction?


Esta pregunta es legítima. 
E, independientemente de cómo se levante la RAE esta mañana, no tiene respuesta fácil.

Yo diría que es gramaticalmente correcta, pero que choca un poco al oído, porque obliga mentalmente a hacer una suerte de "viraje de género" en medio del discurso que yo personalmente preferiría obviar, a riesgo de cierta ambigüedad de lo que sigue.


----------

